# I think "Audi Magazine" forgot about you guys.



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure if everybody gets it, but I got the 1/06 issue of Audi Magazine today. They did a two page write-up about the S-cars and had this to say regarding their history:
" The very first one - the 1997 5-cylinder S4 bat out of Ingolstadt that scorched to 60 miles and hour in 6.9 seconds - and the S6 Avant that followed that year were limited-volume vehicles." (pg. 28)
They sorta forgot about every S-car made between 1992 and 1996.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: I think "Audi Magazine" forgot about you guys. (CowtownDub)*

1997 5-cylinder S4??? There 5-cyl. turbo S4 was I think from 1992 to 1994 and from 1998 to 2001 was the 2.7 BiTurbo version (B5 from the A4).


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: I think "Audi Magazine" forgot about you guys. (CowtownDub)*

Probably a typo, got 1 mistaken for a 7 or something. The very first S4 came out in 91 in Europe. 97 was the last year for the 5-cyl 20VT.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: I think "Audi Magazine" forgot about you guys. (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Probably a typo, got 1 mistaken for a 7 or something. The very first S4 came out in 91 in Europe. 97 was the last year for the 5-cyl 20VT.

Good point, was there really an Avant offered in the second year of production or are they thinking of the later S6 Avant?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: I think "Audi Magazine" forgot about you guys. (CowtownDub)*

In the US the only wagons were S6s. Europe got the S4 avants.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: I think "Audi Magazine" forgot about you guys. (Harold)*

I believe 92 was the most popular year for the S4 Avants.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

heh. This is funny.
I think most new A4/TT owners (non-old school) think Audi was born in 1996


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (PitViper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PitViper* »_I think most new A4/TT owners (non-old school) think Audi was born in 1996









It wasn't???


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (PitViper)*

Most of Audi's eternal legends came out before (not counting the RS's). And it's really a pleasure to own one. I never imagined having one for my first car...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I think "Audi Magazine" forgot about you guys. (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_1997 5-cylinder S4??? There 5-cyl. turbo S4 was I think from 1992 to 1994 and from 1998 to 2001 was the 2.7 BiTurbo version (B5 from the A4).









Nope. S4(C4) from 1992-1994, and the nearly identical S6(C4) from 1995-1997.
The 1997 wasn't available here much in the states, but there's a few up north in Canada.


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (PitViper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PitViper* »_heh. This is funny.
I think most new A4/TT owners (non-old school) think Audi was born in 1996









lol silly n00bs!


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (AudiRs2Porsche)*

nasty rumors have scared new Audi owners into believing that older Audis were crap. That Consumer Reports write-up on the automatic 5000's really hurt the company then. Anybody whos anybody that watched Rally racing back in the day knew what Audi was really all about though


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccist* »_nasty rumors have scared new Audi owners into believing that older Audis were crap. That Consumer Reports write-up on the automatic 5000's really hurt the company then. Anybody whos anybody that watched Rally racing back in the day knew what Audi was really all about though









My first Audi was an automatic 5000s, never had any major issues with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I for one love the Unintended Acceleration scandal, I have never paid more than $2K for any one of my old skool Audis because of it. Let the public think they are awful, more for me to buy on the cheap!


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccist* »_nasty rumors have scared new Audi owners into believing that older Audis were crap. That Consumer Reports write-up on the automatic 5000's really hurt the company then...

It was the 60 minutes story that caused all the commotion. I think in '87-'88 (?) my parents were mailed (from Audi) a $ 5000 check good towards the purchase of a new Audi. They had a '86 5000s (fwd, auto), which they kept until 2005.


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (Harold)*

Yeah. I actually think that the URS4 was the last truly great car Audi has built. I think they have more "soul" than the current product. I do love today's Audis, but they aren't as special to me.
It really is fun explaining to someone at the end of a good run that it is in fact a 2.2L that propels this 4,000 pound car. I think Audi should still be building this engine today.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Audiquattroluv2)*

Dahlback is still tuning and tweaking the helloutta the 2.2L and a 2.1L using truck turbos and what not. The 5 cylinder turbo engine has brought Audi nothing but victorious wins throughout the history of motorsports.








The family 5000s 5spd was just recently (t-boned) deceased, due to a very aggressively driven 03' Ford Tarus. twas a sad day. Was mine 1st then my father purchased it off of me after 2 years of ownership and he had pampered it well past 300k miles. He said the favorate thing about the car was the sound the engine made. 
Does anybody know the curb weight difference between the UrS4/S6 to the B5(2.7Ltt) cars? Was just curious, though it plays a part in exactly which S4 I will purchase in the near future...


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*

I just checked http://www.audiworld.com model guide and got 3593 lbs (sedan) and 3704 lbs. (wagon) for a 2001 S4. For the urS6 3814 lbs (sedan) , 3924 lbs (wagon), urS4 has similiar numbers.
Personally I would take the urS' as they have a "real" back seat. That is if you ever plan on taking more than one person with you.


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (Harold)*

Yeah, go with the urs4 unless you plan on racing on a track. The B5 S4 has a shorter wheelbase, making it a better track car.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Audiquattroluv2)*

I just want that 20v turbo lump dood!








I didn't realize it was that much heavier...however, I think it would be more satisfying to have older dog, to mod new tricks. Even if I do decide to go wit a 2000> Its going to hurt figuring in the cost of labor for the 2.7L twin-turbo and mod (yikes!) costs. 
I also happen to be a strong believer in the 'one big-a$$ turbo theory' over the bi-turbo or twin-turbo thing. Fewer moving parts, fewer expenses, large payoff. I mean hey, take a look at those Supra guys: Single-turbo conversions boasting crazy high hp numbers!








I ain't going to the track in something that rare and luxurious.







Not my style or budget...sadly enough

-One question about the awd/traction control: Is there a ESP or ASR or whatever button that you can turn off any type of traction assist? I've seen them in 2001 S4's but I'd like to see what exactly the Ur-S cars have in this dept... preesh-8-ch'ya


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*

^^^ I'd be surprised if the UrS4 had anything more than a ABS shut-off button.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccist* »_
-One question about the awd/traction control: Is there a ESP or ASR or whatever button that you can turn off any type of traction assist? I've seen them in 2001 S4's but I'd like to see what exactly the Ur-S cars have in this dept... preesh-8-ch'ya 

None of that stuff on the urS'. The 95.5 to 97 S6 models did not have a rear differential lockswitch, they came with EDL. ( The 96 and 97 models being sold in Canada)


_Modified by Harold at 12:24 AM 3-4-2006_


----------

